# Questions for Q5/Q7 Product Planner?



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm headed to Audi of America today to do some quick interviews. Among them is Barry Hoch who's in charge of the Q5 and Q7. If you have any questions for him, let me know by posting here.
Keep them within reason please. He's not going to talk about future product that hasn't been announced yet. He likes his job







and doesn't care to lose it.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Questions for Q5/Q7 Product Planner? ([email protected])*

If the 3.0TDI does well in the US would Audi bring out the 4.2TDI


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Questions for Q5/Q7 Product Planner? (iwantanaudi)*

probably not in this generation, but that's a very speculative question and I didn't get it until after I saw them anyway. I'm pretty sure the answer is correct though.


----------

